# new event for pitts in shreveport louisiana



## pittbull~lover (Jul 27, 2007)

if u live near shreveport louisiana there is a new event for pitt lovers go to http://www.portcitypits.org


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*protection training*

does anyone know where I could get protection course in Louisiana?


----------

